# help Cpt 29580 vs 29581



## Hibbs (Feb 9, 2010)

What is the difference between these two codes? How do you distinquish wihich codes to  use?


----------



## LindaEV (Feb 9, 2010)

From what I understand, a unna boot, usually covering most of foot, and up leg, is comprised of a regular guaze type bandage, mixed with zinc oxide paste. 
In 29581, this is a special, layered compression system/bandage. If you google 29581, you'll come up with news releases that explains a little about the type of "bandage" used.


----------

